# Dear Mr. Theplowmeister



## WFCxLeatherneck (Dec 9, 2008)

Well you should be rather happy
You must be some kind of Jeep plowing celeberty well at least you are around here
I am looking to replace my old 93 GMC. I love this truck because my father gave it to me awhile ago, and I have gotten alot of use out it. I love off roading even though My truck isnt ment for it. It some how holds up. 
Sadly my few years of abuse has taken its toll on it the tranny I can feel is ready to go, and the steering lincage is questionable at best. It has 205,000 miles and counting( about 10,00 miles were off road hunting)
The trucks poor condition has made we want to get back into my former perfession of plowing.
I recently went to a Fury moters to look at jeeps. I was rather upset when I found out they only had brand new 27k jeeps there. When I talked to the dealer to tell him what I needed
(A jeep that can take me places in summer like camping trail rideing and such/Plow driveways with my freind and his f250[we did small lots and driveways]) He pointed me towards you. He told me about this forum and the wealth of knowledge that you and the people of this site had in the feild and I decided to take a gander.

My question(s) for you is

What setup/jeep would you recomend for me?
I am not really made of money, and I am still learning alot as far as car mods
What is the base price that you would say I am going to have to pay?

I am sorry for asking so much of you, but I really want to make a informed choice here. I have 2 freinds that started plowing last winter and they failed because of the choices that they made, and had to face some money trouble because of it.

Thanks for any help that is given
WFC 4 LIFE


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW You want it all

First off How much plowing? 10 driveways 100?
How much to spend?

jeep YJ from 91 to 95 has Fuel injection (thats a good thing) cheep and easy to upgrade the rear axle (mostly for offroading) hard to find a plow mount.

Jeep TJ More civilized better suspension for offroading and on the street. 

plow? 7 1/2, for back dragging DP is real helpful that means Snoway.

Add weight to the back. 
depending on the plow weight you might need something to help the springs.
Heavier springs are a bad thing for offroading (you want ply-able suspensions)
Maybe air shocks or air bags (I prefer the shocks)

Tires, its all about traction the jeep is light so you want the best tire (not a good tire the best) BLIZZAK 

that should get you started Ive covered each point in my posts use the search button.
Good luck


----------



## WFCxLeatherneck (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow your good 
Thanks for your fast response, and sharing your knowledge with me.

I am not sure what I am going to spend as of yet. I still am unsure how much everything is, and if I will be able to do the upgrades or not.

I am a rather accomplished welder, And have been drawing designes for a custom road armor kit I am going to make. One for the summer, and one for the winter( extra weight in the rear)

I have had a plow with DP on my old truck and I hated it. I had a 03 F250 ( only ford ever owned in my family and boy did I hear about it) and The plow ( not really sure what Kind my old employer mounted it from his garage so I could do the store lots) but some of the driveways I would do were long and steep, and the DP would give me alittle bit of under steer. Not to much since it was a pretty heavy truck with a custom build V spreader I made which weighed a good deal, but even with all that weight I found sometimes if I had to blade slanted I the entire truck would want to kick to the side.
I imagine that this problem would get alot worse in the lighter jeeps. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh yeah, If your having trouble with a F-250 a Jeep is going to be worse. You will have to change the way you plow. It can be done. I do it with my little CJ5. It takes a little more thinking...

I was wondering how deep of snow your looking at pushing and notice your from Minnisota. I guess it gets a little deep up there and stay around longer. 

You might be disappointed with a Jeep.


----------



## WFCxLeatherneck (Dec 9, 2008)

We get ( last night about 1') about 2-5' a year depending but not all at once. It comes in waves. And yes it tends to stick around for a long time.

Please if you would explain why you think I would not like a jeep ( if that reads mean I am sorry I did not want it to at all what so ever)

Honestly I am seeing a truck as over kill. There is a guy down my street that plows with his atv. The only reason I used trucks is because I was one of the stupid kids who had to go and find the biggest truck I could barely aford, and make it bigger lol.

My search still seems fruitless I am not able to find a used jeep around me


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I believe the only plows with DP is Snoway. if you are doing driveways you will NOT be unhappy with the jeep.

It all comes down to traction. I can out push my helpers F250 King cab with my Jeep. He runs all season tires and I run Blizzaks I have driveways that he cant plow because you have to push up hill, I push up hill where he cant. And yes with a big snow load and an angled plow you can get pushed around.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Well I was just thinking if the snow is so bad that you have trouble with a F-250 the jeep is lighter. But if you got guys in atv's you'l have a lot of fun plowing with a jeep.

Like the Plowmeister says, it all comes down to traction. 

I like the jeep because I can see the blade at all times. When I plowed with my f-250 I never saw the blade once it was down. I was happy to get back into a jeep. 

Do you have a lot of gravel driveways to do? I just can't see using a plow with DP on a gravel driveway. I got 1 concrete drive ways and about 3 blacktop drives and all the rest are gravel. Hard surface drivways are easy and I can knock those out in about 5 - 10 min. Gravel on the otherhand are more fun and they are usually 400' to 900' long and require more time so not to put all the gravel in the grass. Once the gravel freezes though it's real easy again.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Just because the plow has the down pressure feature doesn't mean you HAVE to use it. Isn't there a button to push to get the down pressure on snoways? So when you plow the gravel driveways Dont bother using it, should be fine.


----------



## WFCxLeatherneck (Dec 9, 2008)

No I was haveing problems in my 250 because My boss put a plow on it that had DP, and I hated it it just ( my truck was back heavy thanks to the spreader) and it seemed to want to slide me to the side fast. 

I dont really have gravel drives to do I know of some that are tar, but have gravel accents to set apart parking spaces ( people do weird things in MN). Yea my 250 was a 03 too so It had the big bulbuss front end. I never saw the plow when it was down. Even when I had put a 8' western chain hoisted one( Sorry dont know what its really called) which was bigger than the other I coudlnt see it. I could barely see the flags on the sides

So minus the jeep About how much would one expect to pay for a plow package. I have heard that snoway are brittle and coast alot. Am I misinformed on this? I have seen alot of pics and read alot on this site, and I really rather not have a plow that sites so far away from the jeep. I think that its not a great design. To me it would add to much leverage if you hit a pile side ways and break itself.

Im really sorry for the constant barrage of Questions, and typeing, and general jeep plowing noobness


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Because it has no head gear, the snoway only LOOKS like it hangs out. the fisher hangs out more than the Boss, (ops I made the boss mount so I don't know how the factory mount works).


----------

